# Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration



## Schnuetz1 (1. Dezember 2016)

*Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

Hallo liebe MSI-Mitarbeiter,

gibt es eine Übersicht, welche aktuellen (Z170-)Boards Loadline Calibration besitzen?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.
Schnuetz1


----------



## Torsten4MSI (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

Hallo Schnuetz1,

wir haben hier keine Liste mit diesem Überblick. 
Leicht wäre es wenn du mir sagen könntest welches MB dich Interessiert.

MB wie Z170A GAMING M7, Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION  und andere Z170 MB unterstützen LLC.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Schnuetz1 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

Hallo Torsten,

Mich persönlich interessiert kein Board, da ich aber aktiv bei Kaufberatungen hier im Forum tätig bin, ist eine Übersicht ab und an nützlich.
Vor allem, wenn man nach Unterschieden zwischen verschiedenen Boards gefragt wird.

Aber das geht auch ohne Liste, dennoch vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Gruß


----------



## Luke_92 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

Hallo,

möchte mir ein Z270 Pro Gaming M5 oder Pro Gaming Carbon kaufen, wird bei den beiden LLC unterstützt?
Gruß


----------



## Torsten4MSI (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

Hallo Luke_92,

Ja die beiden MBs Z270 Gaming M5 und Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon haben bei beide LLC.
Hier gibt es 8 Modes zur Auswahl.

Anbei noch drei Bilder, einmal eine MB Liste, die BIOS Einstellung und eine Übersicht der 8 Modes z.b vom Z270 Gaming M5 MB.


Gruß Torsten


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

Haben denn mittlerweile alle Z270-Boards LLC? Wäre super.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

Hi,

ja haben Sie aber MB wie z.b. das Z270 PC Mate hat nur einen Mode und keine 8 wie die z.b. das Z270 Gaming M5.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

Das finde ich aber wirklich gut. 

Bei der letzten Generation hat dies ja leider bei einigen Boards gefehlt, LCC ist in meinen Augen ein wichtiger Bestandteil des OC-Setups. 
Mit dem PC Mate wird eh keiner OC-Rekorde aufstellen, daher passt das.

Wie sieht es mit dem Tomahawk, SLI Plus, M3 und Krait aus?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Gruß
Schnütz


----------



## Abductee (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> LCC ist in meinen Augen ein wichtiger Bestandteil des OC-Setups.



Absolut, sollte bei jedem OC-Mainboard deaktivierbar sein.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*



Abductee schrieb:


> Absolut, sollte bei jedem OC-Mainboard deaktivierbar sein.



Vieleicht sollte da der Anwenderkreis unterschieden werden. Für den 0815-Übertakter, der gerade zum ersten mal an seinem System rumspielt, ist LLC auf jeden Fall ein wichtiger Bestandteil.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

Hi,

ich hatte ja schon die liste online gestellt.


Gruß Torsten


----------



## Brutus7284 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

hi,
habe das msi z370 godlike, es hat 8 mode. von eins - vier ist der plus Bereich, und vier - acht  ist der negativ Bereich sehe ich das so richtig? wenn ich im bios 1.370 core voltage habe, und prime95 läuft bei core voltage 1.382 muss ich - 0.012 einstellen als mode vier oder lieber mode fünf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Brutus7284 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

morgen,
ist hier keiner mehr vom msi Support, der fragen beantwortet? gibt es eine liste von msi load line calibration für das msi z370 godlike gaming

MfG Brutus7284


----------



## Torsten4MSI (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

Hi

Ja richtig ab 4 wird die Spannung geringer.
Ich würde versuchen die Spannung etwas geringer einzustellen und dann lieber den Mode auf 2 oder 3 stellen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Brutus7284 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

frage, wenn ich 1.35 V im bios habe und 1.382 bei prime95 sind , dann habe ich doch 0.042mv Zuviel drauf
wenn llc 4 = 0 ist dann kommt doch nur noch llc5 in frage
danke
MfG Brutus7284


----------



## alexx2104 (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

Hallo MSI,

bietet das MSI Z170A KRAIT GAMING 3X die Option LLC im OC Bereich des BIOS?

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## MSIToWi (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

yes Z170A KRAIT GAMING 3X has the LLC option in BIOS


but it only supports enable/disable actions


----------



## chill_eule (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Übersicht Boards mit Loadline Calibration*

Hallo!

Frage: Habe das MSI X570-A Pro in Verbindung mit einem AMD Ryzen 3600X.

Die LLC steht im BIOS auf "auto".

Welcher Wert von 1-7 liegt denn an, wenn die LLC auf "auto" steht?

Danke!


----------

